# are tortoise eggs illegal to buy?



## tyrs4u (May 14, 2012)

Question: are tortoises eggs illegal to buy/online? In the USA/Oregon that is. 

I wondered because I saw some ads stating buy the eggs at your own risk $10 each? 

Saw some person selling them $70 a half dozen. 

I think they were Sulcata & RT's... 

I no longer have the information. (So please no PM's, "Really where").

I just wondered the legality of it all? Because from what I'm aware of only 'fertile' Poultry eggs can be sold?


----------



## dmmj (May 14, 2012)

As far as I know it is legal, the at your own risk statement most likely refers to the viability of said eggs, not the legality of it.


----------



## tyrs4u (May 14, 2012)

Thank you dmmj, I assumed the at your own risk meant 'they're fertile' but that doesn't mean it isn't a dud.


----------



## ascott (May 14, 2012)

Likely (a calculated guess on my part) if the tort species is not on a protected/endangered list....and the eggs are not moved over state/country lines....I would imagine not a big issue...however, why would someone want to do that?? You can't spin....drop....toss eggs without possibility ofof embryos becoming detached from the shell lining......also, there would be no way to know for certain what is actually in the egg.....?


----------



## dmmj (May 14, 2012)

If you remember we had some leopard eggs shipped to a member (I believe it was neal) here from hawaii, they hatched but sadly they all died right after.


----------



## tyrs4u (May 14, 2012)

OH yeah... hm then why do they sell Hova-Bator automatic turner??


----------



## jaizei (May 14, 2012)

I believe they are covered by the same rule as turtles under 4", so it depends on who is selling them. A business can not sell them to the general public but one hobbyist can sell them to another. Basically, no commercial distribution except for bona fide scientific, educational, or exhibitional purposes.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 14, 2012)

tyrs4u said:


> OH yeah... hm then why do they sell Hova-Bator automatic turner??



Chicken eggs need to be turned, but reptile eggs can't be.


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2012)

Terry, I'm hoping/pretty sure he was making a joke.


----------



## tyrs4u (May 14, 2012)

Me? I'm a funny one... but what i meant was why sell them marketing tortoise...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 14, 2012)

Tom said:


> Terry, I'm hoping/pretty sure he was making a joke.



I get asked that very question often, so I figure better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## ascott (May 14, 2012)

I agree....loads of folks associate an egg is an egg and are not aware if the variety of differences....


----------



## EricIvins (May 15, 2012)

It's perfectly legal to ship Tortoise Eggs, as long as they aren't ESA animals shipped Illegally........Tortoise Eggs have also been shipped since the early days, though it really isn't a common practice like it is with other animals..........Those Eggs hatch as long as they're fertile to begin with......


----------

